# Post your black R34 GT-Rs



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

I've always wanted Bayside blue but I've come across a black one which I'm on the fence on, is it worth it? Prove me otherwise!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

i'm going to try to get one of mine.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

There is only ONE colour to have in a r34 GTR

You just know it as to be bayside blue, otherwise your just kidding yourself


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

euroexports said:


> There is only ONE colour to have in a r34 GTR
> 
> You just know it as to be bayside blue, otherwise your just kidding yourself


Way to comom in this days TBH


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

kociek said:


> Way to comom in this days TBH




Not sure about that mate , I know what your saying but the last time I actually sat another r34 gtr on the road was months ago so cant really be called common.


And I bet I wont see another on the road any colour for a while,


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=85898&stc=1&d=1434665987


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)




----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=85906&stc=1&d=1434666203


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah they are awful 


Lovely


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

euroexports said:


> Not sure about that mate , I know what your saying but the last time I actually sat another r34 gtr on the road was months ago so cant really be called common.
> 
> 
> And I bet I wont see another on the road any colour for a while,



What i mean is the colour not the car.
I agreed with you we don't see that many R34 on the road (whats a shame)
i don't think ever any skyline or GTR will be a common car.


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

wuw that black one though :flame:


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Would be better if it was blue lol, you know that


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

kociek said:


> *
> i don't think ever any skyline or GTR will be a common car.*


_Well, I must live in the wrong part of the World then!_ LOL! :squintdan

Literally just up the road from my 96 R33 GT-R is a white R35 GT-R....within a ten miles radius I know of two 93 Super Clear Red Spec I R33 GTS-t's, a 94 black Spec I four door R33 with Midnight Purple 400R style arches, a 95 white R33 Spec I GTS-t, another white R33 but this time a 96 Spec II GTS-t, a 96 Midnight Purple 40th Anniversary Spec II R33 GTS-t, a Green 95 R33 Spec II GTS-t, a Yellow 98 R34 GTT that's not moved for several years, a white 99 R34 GTT and a Silver 95 R33 GT-R with Nismo stripes. 

There used to be a Bayside Blue 700bhp R34 GT-R from the opposite side of the Town where I live but its Owner has now got rid and replaced it with an Audi R8.....

I've also seen a couple of white N-reg R33 Spec I GTS-t's, a matt black 95 R33 Spec I GTS-t, a Midnight Purple 96 R33 GT-R and a Blue 52 plated Skyline 350GT all passing through my locality since I bought my car.

If I head slightly further afield towards either Bristol or Cardiff then R35 GT-R's seem to be absolutely everywhere in these cities!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

So basically you live near two skyline GTRs and none of them are R34s?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Black is a terrible colour, ewww.


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

Jags said:


>


This car looks so familiar...was it owned by an older dude in Australia?


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Black is a terrible colour, ewww.


Now that is sweet. Is it hard to keep it looking like that?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

mrsamo said:


> Now that is sweet. Is it hard to keep it looking like that?


No not really, but stonechips on the front bumper are a bit of a 'mare.


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> No not really, but stonechips on the front bumper are a bit of a 'mare.


How do you stop that? I got the same problem with my R35, hate those damn stones.


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

kociek said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=85906&stc=1&d=1434666203


Looks like it might need work keeping it clean, got any tips?

I plan to drive it every other day, I also may not have a garage to cover it.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Black for me is a devastating colour. Really really nice. As for keeping it clean and using the car as a near daily.. Well good luck with that! That will require quite some effort as black for me amplifies every single imperfection moreso than other colours.

Bayside Blue is a colour that needs to be appreciated in the flesh. The BNR34 is one good looking car. But then I am just a little biased.


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

Kadir said:


> Black for me is a devastating colour. Really really nice. As for keeping it clean and using the car as a near daily.. Well good luck with that! That will require quite some effort as black for me amplifies every single imperfection moreso than other colours.
> 
> Bayside Blue is a colour that needs to be appreciated in the flesh. The BNR34 is one good looking car. But then I am just a little biased.


I love BB, and I also like your dark silver color. There are just too many choices to chose from. I would love to repaint it a Nismo grey.

Truth is, I've come across a black R34 and am on the fence as to whether I can handle trying to maintain a black car on a daily basis. The price and stuff on the car is everything that I want without doing too much mods on it.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

some here, I tried to copy and paste the pictures but I seem to be a bit retarded :flame:


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/105136-my-gtr-vspec2-getting-nismo-make-up-2.html#post981017


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

You mentioned you don't have a garage. Where you would normally park the car, would that be near any trees or a railway line?


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

Kadir said:


> You mentioned you don't have a garage. Where you would normally park the car, would that be near any trees or a railway line?


Driveway! My 1-car garage houses the R35.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Leave the 35 outside. 

But yes, if you can make the time and if you use good quality products, then black should be a colour that you can keep on top of.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

mrsamo said:


> How do you stop that? I got the same problem with my R35, hate those damn stones.


You can't really, unless you just keep touching up the paint or just get a bumper respray every few months.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Kadir said:


> Leave the 35 outside.
> 
> But yes, if you can make the time and if you use good quality products, then black should be a colour that you can keep on top of.


Pretty much what i was about to say. There's a guy down the road from me who has a silver 35 and leaves it outside all the time, i don't think he uses it, but it always looks clean. Leaving a Black car outside tends to show up dust etc quite easily.


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Pretty much what i was about to say. There's a guy down the road from me who has a silver 35 and leaves it outside all the time, i don't think he uses it, but it always looks clean. Leaving a Black car outside tends to show up dust etc quite easily.


"it always looks clean"

Trust me it is dirty, silver and gunmetal hides dirt very nicely.

I will not leave the R35 outside, I actually built my shrine (garage) for it


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

mrsamo said:


> "it always looks clean"
> 
> Trust me it is dirty, silver and gunmetal hides dirt very nicely.
> 
> I will not leave the R35 outside, I actually built my shrine (garage) for it


Well if this car you're looking at is the spec you want it to be then you'll forget about the dirt and the colour of it (if you're not decided on it yet) quite quickly  . 
You could always get a respray at the end of the day, it would probably be less costly than spending £££££'s on getting a decent build/spec'd engine etc...


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

mrsamo said:


> This car looks so familiar...was it owned by an older dude in Australia?


No idea, I just robbed the pics off the internet lol

Definitely looks like an Australian car though

I like black alot


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Black looses some of the lines to me. But what do I know, I think blue is understated...:chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Black loses some of the lines to me.


I agree.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they look great when they have a "wet look"

black paint does take a beating on the front of the bumper

we dont buy black BNR34 GT-Rs.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

It all depends what you want at the end of the day, are you a driver? Or a poser? Or both?? 

A standard'ish R34 is going to disappoint, performance wise, after driving an R35 every other day. Let us know what you go for though! You may find a decent/well spec'd BB in your price range.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

K66 SKY said:


> _Well, I must live in the wrong part of the World then!_ LOL! :squintdan
> 
> Literally just up the road from my 96 R33 GT-R is a white R35 GT-R....within a ten miles radius I know of two 93 Super Clear Red Spec I R33 GTS-t's, a 94 black Spec I four door R33 with Midnight Purple 400R style arches, a 95 white R33 Spec I GTS-t, another white R33 but this time a 96 Spec II GTS-t, a 96 Midnight Purple 40th Anniversary Spec II R33 GTS-t, a Green 95 R33 Spec II GTS-t, a Yellow 98 R34 GTT that's not moved for several years, a white 99 R34 GTT and a Silver 95 R33 GT-R with Nismo stripes.
> 
> ...


You got more skylines and GTR around your area then all jersey.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

kociek said:


> *You got more skylines and GTR around your area then all jersey.*


True but we seem to be missing R32's of all descriptions and R34 GT-R's, Or maybe R33 and R35 Owners are the only Skyline people who actually use their cars as daily transport?!:squintdan


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

K66 SKY said:


> True but we seem to be missing R32's of all descriptions and R34 GT-R's, Or maybe R33 and R35 Owners are the only Skyline people who actually use their cars as daily transport?!:squintdan


I can't speak for R32 owners but seems like R34 owners got they car more like weekend/summer toy.(i know mine is)
Some got them as a investment.each one to there on.
R35 many say they are ideal for daily,i wouldn't know.


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

kociek said:


> I can't speak for R32 owners but seems like R34 owners got they car more like weekend/summer toy.(i know mine is)
> Some got them as a investment.each one to there on.
> R35 many say they are ideal for daily,i wouldn't know.


I'm hoping to use the R34 as a daily mainly because it's cheaper than my R35, and probably more manageable in tight Japanese streets.


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Black looses some of the lines to me. But what do I know, I think blue is understated...:chuckle:


Very very true, for this reason I think black looks better on the R33 and R35.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Once you go black, you never go back .... No wait, wrong Forum :chuckle:





Who said they look better wet ..... ?


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

Crickey, I didn't know they had chicks in Surrey.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

one we spotted at the Nismo festival few years back


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

and here is a black 32 just to even things out


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

There are very, very few genuine Nissan Skyline GT-Rs in the UK. Whenever I see one there's a nod of respect. There's plenty of ratty R32s and R33s that aren't GT-Rs, but that's precisely the point.

Seeing an R34 GT-R on the roads is (in my view) more special than seeing a Veyron.

If I was buying an R34 GT-R for me, personally it'd only be black. They're just SO cool. The kind of car you'd see Bruce Wayne drive when he's not in another exotic.


----------

